# I dislike the highjacking of our language.



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Remember when one could comment on how _queer_ a situation was?
How 'bout having a _gay_ time on Sunday?
And_ Rubbers_ that used to protect our feet on rainy days.
_Hook up_ no longer means your getting cable.
If years ago you pulled a _boner_, it meant somehow messed  up.
Remember when _thongs _went on your feet, not your butt?


Got more???


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

Cell used to mean a room in a Jail..now it also means a mobile phone

Tool used to mean something you used to fix something..now it means idiot

Sick used to mean ill..now it also means something awesome


(btw rubbers are still called rubbers here in the Uk it's another word for erasers)...


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

A boob was a foolish or stupid person.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> A boob was a foolish or stupid person.



Now it has a much nicer connotation.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 15, 2015)

Language is a living and evolving thing.  There have always been changes in meaning and new words added as society changes..  

Words added to Merriam-Webster in 2014



big data
catfish
crowdfunding
fracking
freegan
gamification
hashtag
pho
poutine
selfie
social networking
steampunk
turducken
tweep
Yooper


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



Are you asking me?  I love 'em.  Nuttin wrong with 'em as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



Breast just doesn't do it.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 15, 2015)

How about, "A nice rack" ?  Or  "fun bags" ?


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Wicked used to mean very very bad, now it means very very good!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

falcon said:


> how about, "a nice rack" ?  Or  "fun bags" ?



lol!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Davey, maybe breast doesn't do it for you, but for a lot of women it does. Lol.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 15, 2015)

Another couple of words I find confusing now is Wicked , that meant someone was bad , now I believe it means something " Good" and cool meant it was a little cool you needed a jumper. Now it's  a sign  of approval that's  OK " Cool"  How many old songs have in them happy I'm happy and gay??

Sorry oak Apple you had already mentioned Wicked


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2015)

Bad now means good.
Whack used to mean hit, now it means crazy or wild.
My mistake is now my bad.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



?

I hear many women use the word "boob".    Condescending /sexist...?   I guess only if a man says it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

We used "cool" in the 50's it has made a come back,


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

We used the word "neat" in the 60s and it hasn't made a comeback.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda,  I think it has come back as "neato".


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We used "cool" in the 50's it has made a come back,



I have never stopped saying cool, and never will.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2015)

wassup ???


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> We used the word "neat" in the 60s and it hasn't made a comeback.



We used the word "sharp" to describe things that were cool or neat..  lol!!   Maybe that was a Chicago thang.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2015)

Annie, the word cool is deeply imprinted into the twisted psyche of our generation! Lol. Just like sex. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

I was saying cool in 1949 and never stopped though for many of the years between then and now the usage dropped to almost  nothing. I think it's cool.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I was saying cool in 1949 and never stopped though for many of the years between then and now the usage dropped to almost  nothing. I think it's cool.



All this time I gave credit to the 60's kids!  Although I had an inkling it was also used in the 50's by jazz musicians.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

*Cool *— This is one of those words that never gets old,  and it has what seems like a million slightly different connotations.  According to the Online Etymology Dictionary,  its earliest slang meaning dates to 1728, to describe large sums of  money, a usage still in circulation. It started to mean “calmly  audacious” in 1825, and “fashionable” in 1933.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Cool *— This is one of those words that never gets old,  and it has what seems like a million slightly different connotations.  According to the Online Etymology Dictionary,  its earliest slang meaning dates to 1728, to describe large sums of  money, a usage still in circulation. It started to mean “calmly  audacious” in 1825, and “fashionable” in 1933.



How, ummm, cool!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2015)

When I were a lad.. my mother always used to refer to chicken breast as 'white meat'  as 'breast' was not used in polite (prudish) company.    She was not alone as this story is told about the young Winston Churchill..

It seems that he was a dinner guest with some society folks and chicken was being served. He was asked what part of the bird he preferred and he answered 'The breast'.  His hostess was somewhat shocked and advised him that the correct term was 'white meat'.  The next day, Churchill sent his hostess a thankyou note and a small corsage with the instruction, "Please wear this next to your white meat".


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2015)

Good story Capt.:lol1:


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

Two things that really make me grit my teeth, one is the misuse of the word awesome. I want to say, that's not an awesome hamburger you're stupid sob. The Grand Canyon is awesome. If a hamburger is awesome what the hell is the Grand Canyon?
Another unpopular opinion of mine is the mispronunciation of the word comfortable. It's a four syllable word for crying out loud and it's a rather Pleasant sounding word. I didn't put a pillow on your bed for your kumpft. I put it there for your comfort. So why do you say you're kumpfterble? Idiot!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

tnthomas said:


> ?
> 
> I hear many women use the word "boob".    Condescending /sexist...?   I guess only if a man says it.



"The Girls" used to be a woman's good friends.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh  Yeah.   I've heard  some women  calling them  "The Girls"   Funny.

However,  I believe that  now,  BOTH  men &  women refer  to womens'   breasts  as  boobs  and think  it's  OK.

BTW   It's   better than calling them  "mammary  glands".   That's  gotta  be quite a  mouthful.    

           OOPS.. What I said !      My bad.

  I hope you've noticed  that  BOTH  women  AND  men  have  nipples!   How'd that come about?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I hope you've noticed  that  BOTH  women  AND  men  have  nipples!   How'd that come about?



Good question. I guess it's because it's only later in gestation that gender is positively determined and so the parts have to be there just in case. I believe that's the same with other gender related parts of the human body. They have to be there to finally turn out to what sex the human turns out to be. If you think about it, you know what parts I mean.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

They all start as female, the change happens later. That's why men have nipples


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> They all start as female, the change happens later. That's why men have nipples



Yeah, plus now with all the "gender reassignment" who knows how things will turn out.    nthego:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Do people still say "bitchin'?"    Used to mean complaining but now means great or something.  I can't keep up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

It used to mean good, but now, I dunno!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, plus now with all the "gender reassignment" who knows how things will turn out.    nthego:



Still can't change the way you're born. I guess I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Still can't change the way you're born. I guess I don't know what you mean by that.



Who said anything about changing the way you're born?   The topic was nipples.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Who said anything about changing the way you're born?   The topic was nipples.



I thought the topic was the English language.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Who said anything about changing the way you're born?   The topic was nipples.



No, it wasn't. You changed it into gender reassignment to those already born and by questioning by that how will things turn out. My answer is that being born with physical traits of one sex or another has nothing to do with that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I thought the topic was the English language.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> No, it wasn't. You changed it into gender reassignment to those already born and by questioning by that how will things turn out. My answer is that being born with physical traits of one sex or another has nothing to do with that.


Blah, blah, blah.   Pick a fight with someone else; I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Blah, blah, blah.   Pick a fight with someone else; I'm in a good mood.



The only one picking a fight is you. I never brought up gender reassignment in the womb or gender reassignment at all. You did.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

Davey Jones said:


> Breast just doesn't do it.


I kind of agree:shrug:



tnthomas said:


> ?
> 
> I hear many women use the word "boob".    Condescending /sexist...?   I guess only if a man says it.


Not really. It’s how and when a man says it that really makes the difference. I prefer another word myself :whome:



Olivia said:


> "The Girls" used to be a woman's good friends.


They STILL  are:yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2018)

The Girls is a bit too cutesy for me, imho.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?




*Nothing. But I think "Over the shoulder boulder holder" is a neat way of saying bra.  Which many of us hate wearing
*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Nothing. But I think "Over the shoulder boulder holder" is a neat way of saying bra.  Which many of us hate wearing
> *


Hahahaha. Once I arrive home, both the bra and the shoes come off. Btw, for some a bra is more of a fried egg rest than a boulder holder, just sayin.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> The only one picking a fight is you. I never brought up gender reassignment in the womb or gender reassignment at all. You did.



OK, first of all... I was responding to RR, NOT to YOU.   So check the thread and move on.   I was just joking with her and you chose to make something of it.   End of discussion, so knock yourself out.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> The Girls is a bit too cutesy for me, imho.


And I adore cutesy. :wiggle:

My bra stays on until I’m ready for a bath and bedtime.


----------



## gennie (Jun 22, 2018)

The words 'like' and 'friend' have been hi-jacked by on-line marketing and social media.  Neither have real meaning anymore.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> Two things that really make me grit my teeth, one is the misuse of the word awesome. I want to say, that's not an awesome hamburger you're stupid sob. The Grand Canyon is awesome. If a hamburger is awesome what the hell is the Grand Canyon?
> Another unpopular opinion of mine is the mispronunciation of the word comfortable. It's a four syllable word for crying out loud and it's a rather Pleasant sounding word. I didn't put a pillow on your bed for your kumpft. I put it there for your comfort. So why do you say you're kumpfterble? Idiot!



I am sorry and I do apologize, but I do say "comfy" sometimes. When we have guests here in our home, in their bedroom, I ask, "Is everything comfy?"


----------



## Sawduster (Jul 11, 2018)

And I apologize for my rant.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2018)

"Mr. Johnson" used to be the guy who ran the local hardware shop. Now, he's found in the pants of your local "gangstas."


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Hahahaha. Once I arrive home, both the bra and the shoes come off. Btw, for some a bra is more of a fried egg rest than a boulder holder, just sayin.....



Ugh! I find that offensive, on many levels.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 11, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> "Mr. Johnson" used to be the guy who ran the local hardware shop. Now, he's found in the pants of your local "gangstas."



I've come to call him 'Mr Happy'

wait

are we talkin' the same thing, or maybe a gat?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I've come to call him 'Mr Happy'
> 
> wait
> 
> are we talkin' the same thing, or maybe a gat?



Not a gat, so, yeah, same thing.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 11, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Not a gat, so, yeah, same thing.



In that case, I used to call him 'Larry'
as in_ Lawrence of Arcadia _(Arabia was taken) 

long story


where were we

ah, hijacking

mission accomplished


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 11, 2018)

Wife and I use the word "cool", but the rest of the sayings can be offensive to some or many while to others they are very humorous.  TV sure seem to say all of them and it can become rather disgusting hearing them. Actually, our idea of a "nice rack" is when looking at an older Bull Elk. 

One thing is for sure, most people who attend church, young and old/older don't say these words. I've been to church functions where I've never heard any of them. In fact, our niece and her husband don't allow their 16 daughter to watch any tv as they don't either. There is no tv in the home. They pay to have her go to a Christian school, so she doesn't get around today's offensive language. All of her friends are church-going young folks, like her, with very nice personalities. 

Actually, nobody in either of our families say these kinds of words.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



Breast?  That's for chickens.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2018)

Remember Roxie Hart in "Chicago?"  She is daydreaming about the future she wants, as a big star:

_I'm gonna be a celebrity
That means
Somebody everyone knows
They('re) gonna recognize my eyes
My hair my teeth my boobs my nose...

_To get back to the original subject, the highjacking of our language, I don't agree that it's been "highjacked" at all. English is a dynamic thing, almost like something alive. It's always changing. What did it
get "highjacked" from?  The English we learned in our youth?  But wouldn't somebody used to speaking medieval or Shakespearian English, or the English of Washington and Jefferson, say that we had 
highjacked their language?  It's always changing, and will always continue to change. There's nothing sacred about mid-20th century English, just because it's what we are used to.

Some of the changes drive us nuts, and it's probably always been that way.  One word that keeps popping up in the news is "trope."  Nobody ever explains exactly what it means, you're just supposed to
know it. I think I finally have a general idea, but it took a while.
_


_


----------



## peppermint (Oct 19, 2018)

"So Beat"....A saying back in High School...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2018)

*The Lord's Prayer in Old English
Matthew 6:9-13*
 Fæder ure þu þe eart on heofonum
  Si þin nama gehalgod
to becume þin rice
   gewurþe ðin willa
   on eorðan swa swa on heofonum.
   urne gedæghwamlican hlaf syle us todæg
   and forgyf us ure gyltas
swa swa we forgyfað urum gyltendum
   and ne gelæd þu us on costnunge
   ac alys us of yfele soþlice

http://www.angelfire.com/la2/timeline/OEnglish.html


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



A breast is a whole rib cage. Men have breasts


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2018)

I suppose "tits" might adequately describe the appendages but it seems a might crude to me and I am very liberal.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> A breast is a whole rib cage. Men have breasts



And when men get breast cancer, where do you think it occurs?  And where have you ever heard the term boob cancer? 
Breast is the correct term.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> And when men get breast cancer, where do you think it occurs?  And where have you ever heard the term boob cancer?
> Breast is the correct term.


Nah. Breast is the whole ribcage.  I know they call it breast cancer.  

But when guys talk about them in a loving manner it's never breast or mammary glands or other descriptions.

Hey did you see the ........ on that chick?  

You may not like it but that's the way guys talk.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Nah. Breast is the whole ribcage.  I know they call it breast cancer.
> 
> But when guys talk about them in a loving manner it's never breast or mammary glands or other descriptions.
> 
> ...



Except we're talking about the English language, not the way guys talk. I could say something about male anatomy the same way guys talk, too, but I'm a lady.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Except we're talking about the English language, not the way guys talk. I could say something about male anatomy the same way guys talk, too, but I'm a lady.


Qft.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Except we're talking about the English language, not the way guys talk. I could say something about male anatomy the same way guys talk, too, but I'm a lady.



Then how would you know the words? We are talking about hijacking the language.  So what happens with the English language is that it morphs and common usage becomes the word.

For instance I do crossword puzzles almost every day.

One common word in the puzzles now is arse.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Except we're talking about the English language, not the way guys talk. I could say something about male anatomy the same way guys talk, too, but I'm a lady.



Then how would you know the words? We are talking about hijacking the language.  So what happens with the English language is that it morphs and common usage becomes the word.

For instance I do crossword puzzles almost every day.

One common word in the puzzles now is arse instead of buttocks.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Qft.



Here we go.  Duck.  Incoming.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

> Then how would you know the words? We are talking about hijacking the language. So what happens with the English language is that it morphs and common usage becomes the word.


Don't kid yourself, I would know them. And as we've seen right here on this thread, language evolves, and everyday really.

And I don't really understand what you're asking being the latest question was about male anatomy.  It seems okay to use crude language about female parts, but I would bet I would be kicked off using the same type of language for male parts.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Oh  Yeah.   I've heard  some women  calling them  "The Girls"   Funny.
> 
> However,  I believe that  now,  BOTH  men &  women refer  to womens'   breasts  as  boobs  and think  it's  OK.
> 
> ...



The default in conception is towards the female gender.  Therefore while the baby is forming the male which is not defined yet has nipples.  

That's why early ultrasound can't give you the gender.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Don't kid yourself, I would know them. And as we've seen right here on this thread, language evolves, and everyday really.
> 
> And I don't really understand what you're asking being the latest question was about male anatomy.  It seems okay to use crude language about female parts, but I would bet I would be kicked off using the same type of language for male parts.



Well that's why we don't use crude language for the female parts either.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *The Lord's Prayer in Old English
> Matthew 6:9-13*
> Fæder ure þu þe eart on heofonum
> Si þin nama gehalgod
> ...



That reminds me of when we had to read Beowulf in High School English class. I didn't understand a word of it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2018)

Exactly, Trade. Languages have always been hi-jacked, changed, re designed and will continue the evolution, as long as humans exist.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Trade said:


> That reminds me of when we had to read Beowulf in High School English class. I didn't understand a word of it.



It was training for when you had to read the income tax act.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow. Yooper made it into Merriam-Webster! Don't believe everything you read, though. I'm a native Yooper, born in 1940, and as far back as I can remember, we referred to ourselves as Yoopers. According to M-W, Yooper came into existence somewhat later than that. However, we didn't start referring to the unfortunate souls in the Lower Peninsula as trolls until the bridge was built.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 25, 2018)

"Tits"   is  still good  in  my  crowd.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wow. Yooper made it into Merriam-Webster! Don't believe everything you read, though. I'm a native Yooper, born in 1940, and as far back as I can remember, we referred to ourselves as Yoopers. According to M-W, Yooper came into existence somewhat later than that. However, we didn't start referring to the unfortunate souls in the Lower Peninsula as trolls until the bridge was built.



I learned something here. "Yooper"!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

Falcon said:


> "Tits"   is  still good  in  my  crowd.



This is no lie, Falcon.  Back in our twenties, a bunch of us went to the all night diner where all good drunks went after the bars closed on Friday nights. One of the guys in our booth was pretty drunk. When the waitress asked him what he wanted to order, he yelled out:

"Tits and beans!"  as loud as he could. The waitress laughed as hard as we all did.


----------



## drifter (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds like language is a living thing, it keeps on coming, changing, leaving the scene.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

How about these words:
- Gizmo
- Paingry
- Phablet
- Fauxhawk 

Language does evolve.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 15, 2019)

icaremystic said:


> How about these words:
> - Gizmo
> - Paingry
> - Phablet
> ...



Im prolly gonna start using Paingry, lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

icaremystic said:


> How about these words:
> - Gizmo
> - Paingry
> - Phablet
> ...



The last 3 are new to me!  Thanks.

Paingry- in pain and angry about it.

Phablet- device size between a phone and a tablet.

Fauxhawk- a less dramatic take on a Mohawk; the sides are clipped shorter than the  strip of hair on your head, but there is not a great distinction  between them.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I use the word "cool", but the rest of the sayings can be offensive to some or many while to others they are very humorous.  TV sure seem to say all of them and it can become rather disgusting hearing them. Actually, our idea of a "nice rack" is when looking at an older Bull Elk.
> 
> One thing is for sure, most people who attend church, young and old/older don't say these words. I've been to church functions where I've never heard any of them. In fact, our niece and her husband don't allow their 16 daughter to watch any tv as they don't either. There is no tv in the home. They pay to have her go to a Christian school, so she doesn't get around today's offensive language. All of her friends are church-going young folks, like her, with very nice personalities.
> 
> Actually, nobody in either of our families say these kinds of words.



It's very interesting that Christian schools are still sticking to old-fashioned decent standards, whereas the modern secular schools are encouraging the current descent into vulgar degeneracy.
I wish the British would stop copying the Americans....they don't set a good example.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

> I wish the British would stop copying the Americans....they don't set a good example.



I think the British make up their own minds as to what they want to do, and copy no one! 
You insult your own people as weak copycats and have some nerve insulting Americans without any provocation!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I think the British make up their own minds as to what they want to do, and copy no one!
> You insult your own people as weak copycats and have some nerve insulting Americans without any provocation!



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 15, 2019)

where did the phrase " I 'm a yankie doodle dandy" originate from - I vaguely recall it being sung on an old film?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 15, 2019)

For the most part, I still use the English language as I learned it while growing up.  If someone has a problem with that, the problem is theirs, not mine.  I do adopt some newer words and usages but seldom give up the more traditional ones.  (Is that a sign of being old? layful

New slang usages create problems when an important, well-defined word is co-opted by poorly informed people in a way that can result in lack of clarity for those who are better informed.  An annoying example of this is the co-opting of the word "technology" to mean specifically "computer technology".  Apparently this isn't problematic for people in the computer field, but for professionals in ... say, medical technology, food technology. industrial technology, the trend is decidedly not helpful.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 15, 2019)

gumbud said:


> where did the phrase " I 'm a yankie doodle dandy" originate from - I vaguely recall it being sung on an old film?


"Yankee Doodle Dandy" was a 1942 movie about the life of composer George M. Cohen.  You're likely referring to the title song.

The original song "Yankee Doodle" was a creation of British soldiers in the American colonies during this country's pre-revolutionary period.  It was originally meant to be purjorative, but was adopted by the colonials as they were throwing the Brits off our shores.

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

You can hear Yankee Doodle throughout this video.
Waterbury was originally called Mat-ta-tuck by the natives.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Im prolly gonna start using Paingry, lol!




Good! lol


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

Y v W


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The last 3 are new to me!  Thanks.
> 
> Paingry- in pain and angry about it.
> 
> ...



Y v W


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2019)

Davey Jones said:


> Breast just doesn't do it.



That's right.  "Breast" makes me think about chicken or turkey.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I suppose "tits" might adequately describe the appendages but it seems a might crude to me and I am very liberal.



I was waitin' for someone to post that one.  No one says it any more.  The last time I heard it was in a movie a few years ago - "Four Brothers." Mark Wahlberg & his three brothers were investigating the murder of their mom who adopted them & the police knew they were troublemakers from their criminal past in that city, so the detective told them not to interfere & cause trouble because "We'll find the people who did it."  Mark said, "Oh, please....you cops couldn't find tits in a strip joint."


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Oh  Yeah.   I've heard  some women  calling them  "The Girls"   Funny.
> 
> However,  I believe that  now,  BOTH  men &  women refer  to womens'   breasts  as  boobs  and think  it's  OK.
> 
> ...



Well, I've heard men call two parts on us, "The Twins."


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

- Brown Knot 
- Melon


----------



## gumbud (Apr 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I think the British make up their own minds as to what they want to do, and copy no one!
> You insult your own people as weak copycats and have some nerve insulting Americans without any provocation!



hear hear! the english [british shall we really say] has changed dramatically all over the small isle and islets! - the scots; irish and welsh talk a language in english but almost indecipherable with there own dialects and that's without speaking past language! 

same with the cornish - many of the youth in the cities of UK - right down the middle speak 'jargonistic languages that we elderly just don't get. Listening to yorkshire people; lancashire and all other parts of the empire is also almost indecipherable. In many instances the Americans speak better and more decipherable english than the english. 

I think some people insult the Americans for their use of english but there are many underlying reasons that do not emerge related to how the Americans present to the rest of the world in general. So yes I agree in a long winded way with the above poster. get your own house in order before criticizing others! 

[do I surprise you radishrose? ]


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2019)

Sadly the British have become a load of sheep. They have lost all pride and self-respect....but I suppose that's another subject.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 16, 2019)

2B or not 2B

I just want 2B
I don’t want to come
Or even to go back
I’m happy being stationary
I just want 2B

I know you like to strive
Reach for the moon – you can!
But frankly Josephine my dear
I don’t give a damn
I just want 2B

I just want 2B
Because I know I can
It’s so relaxing being here
I just want 2B

So please don’t bother me
Go on and strive and win
I’ll still be here when you call by
I just want 2B
sa

© gumbud


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 16, 2019)

gumbud said:


> 2B or not 2B
> 
> I just want 2B
> I don’t want to come
> ...




Reading your "Poem" now whilst listening to Charlie Drake's "My Boomerang Won't Come Back". 2B or Not 2B!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

tnthomas said:


> ?
> 
> I hear many women use the word "boob".    Condescending /sexist...?   I guess only if a man says it.


At the risk of sounding like a snowflake, I hate it regardless of who it's coming from.  But then, I also object to other parts being referred to as 'bootys' and 'junk.'  Bleagh.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2019)

I got a surprise a few weeks ago when I talked to my remote control to see if the Dick Van Dyke show's episodes were on and what channel. As soon as I said the name the remote replied that they do not accept that kind of language. I wonder what I would have to call the show that would be acceptable.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 7, 2019)

How sad to be lectured by a PC remote.   I'd probably give it a few more "that kind of language" to chew on.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2019)

Davey Jones said:


> Breast just doesn't do it.


They used to be called 'paps'. Breast is much more dignified. Slang words are vulgar.


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?



Nothing wrong with "breast," except it makes people think of chicken or turkey.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2019)

With new inventions part of our life, language is bound to change to accomodate them. However, I think AZJim is referring to the meaning of words changing , which can be very confusing. Here in Britain, there are more and more Americanisms creeping into the language, and I often don't know what they mean. It can also cause mis-understandings. 'Knock-up' for instance doesn't have the same meaning here as in America. I'm still not sure what a 'no-brainer' (sounds like someone lacking in intelligence)  is...and what is 'second guessing'?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?


It used to be 'paps'!


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 30, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I got a surprise a few weeks ago when I talked to my remote control to see if the Dick Van Dyke show's episodes were on and what channel. As soon as I said the name the remote replied that they do not accept that kind of language. I wonder what I would have to call the show that would be acceptable.


Richard Van Dyke.


----------



## toffee (Dec 30, 2019)

dipstick is a idiot now '
rubbers can mean =french letters -wich can mean  condoms 
neat' means cool


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Now it has a much nicer connotation.


Only when there are two of them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2019)

"Crack" was a material separation.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> With new inventions part of our life, language is bound to change to accomodate them. However, I think AZJim is referring to the meaning of words changing , which can be very confusing. Here in Britain, there are more and more Americanisms creeping into the language, and I often don't know what they mean. It can also cause mis-understandings. 'Knock-up' for instance doesn't have the same meaning here as in America. I'm still not sure what a 'no-brainer' (sounds like someone lacking in intelligence)  is...and what is 'second guessing'?


no brainer refers to something that everyone should know without even taxing their brain; second guessing means to make predictions based solely on guesswork.  Of course knock up means to impregnant.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2020)

Marlene said:


> no brainer refers to something that everyone should know without even taxing their brain; second guessing means to make predictions based solely on guesswork.  Of course knock up means to impregnant.


Thanks....I actually thought second guessing was having second thoughts after making a decision.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 1, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Thanks....I actually thought second guessing was having second thoughts after making a decision.


It is often used in that context; to "re-evaluate" something that happened in the past.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> It is often used in that context; to "re-evaluate" something that happened in the past.


Yes, and the re-evaluation is mostly based on our guesswork of what we fear might happen because of our decision (ha, ha, kind of like - oh crap, I thought I was doing the right thing, but now I'm afraid it will turn out all wrong).


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 1, 2020)

What about Tits...Jugs...

A well known international Makeup and cosmetic company took the Gay out of Gay Whisper face powder

I have no time for the Politically Correct Brigade that hold sway here in the UK.

Re names of parts of the human anatomy: I can name a few but will refrain for the sake of decency ...where is that zip lip smiley?!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 1, 2020)

Another oldie here was Square: Meaning old fashioned,  boring. Not with it another expression. Got me thinking of others in popular vocabulary


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Richard Van Dyke.


*
I tried that and they wouldn't accept that either. I guess because of the word Dyke*.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2020)

That should be allowed.  No one uses dyke anymore.


----------



## jerry old (May 22, 2020)

Vernacular
Vernacular changes  very   slowly, primarily because old folks
look askance at young people that use modern terms.
"Hot baby hot," will result in a questioning look and a turning away.
A  rebuke by these patriarchs is usually enough for the young
person to modify his speech.
That's how the language is keep 'pure,' in ranching and farming
areas.
Country folks do not care for any type of altercation in their speech.  Phrases  their not familiar with, mark the speaker
as an 'outsider.'  'Probably one on them damn hippies.'

A sales pitch not in colloquial or vernacular will result in 'no sale'.
(That boy needs to get a'holt of himself.'
'Yep, 'spect he ought'a go on back home.')


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It used to be 'paps'!


Well, "Breast" makes us think of dinner.   And, the words, "Boneless" & "Skinless" often come before it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Many women find the use of the word boob to be condescending/sexist. What is wrong with breast?


Beats the alternative.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

When blow used mean the wind or a pop to the head.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> When blow used mean the wind or a pop to the head.


In my world, it still does.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> In my world, it still does.


Mine too but, with the drugs and all...(btw...good to see you)


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2020)

The latest I noticed:  HEYAL.  As it was written, presumably short for 'Hey You All.'


----------



## Gaer (Jul 12, 2020)

When i was a teenager, I made up the word "blean"  It meant a conjuction of "blah" and "mean".  I don't think it caught on though!  hahaha!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 16, 2020)

"Sick" sometimes pertains to an awesome athletic feat.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 16, 2020)

Foxes are attractive young women; cougars are attractive old women.

In the 50s and probably earlier, cats were young guys.  Young girls were chicks and kittens.

First time I heard the demeaning word broad was on an Untouchables episode which depicted the 1920s-30s.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Foxes are attractive young women; cougars are attractive old women.
> 
> In the 50s and probably earlier, cats were young guys.  Young girls were chicks and kittens.
> 
> First time I heard *the demeaning word broad* was on an Untouchables episode which depicted the 1920s-30s.



The meaning behind it- or so I've heard- is more demeaning than the word itself.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Foxes are attractive young women; cougars are attractive old women.



As I've heard it used, the term cougar refers to older women who 'go after' very young guys.  Kinda like the female version of dirty old men.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> As I've heard it used, the term cougar refers to older women who 'go after' very young guys.  Kinda like the female version of dirty old men.



Sugar mamas?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> The meaning behind it- or so I've heard- is more demeaning than the word itself.



I just assumed it referred to the stereotypical wide hips conducive to carrying a fetus.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I just assumed it referred to the stereotypical wide hips conducive to carrying a fetus.


I heard it's a crude reference to another crude term from the past-  please forgive me using a vulgar term here:  "secretary spread."  Back in the day when job opportunities weren't plentiful for women, secretarial work was one of the top go-to jobs..  (How can I explain this politely) the term referred to the 'seat' of women who spent too much time sitting at their desks.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2020)

The word 'woke' has a new meaning which I don't understand.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The word 'woke' has a new meaning which I don't understand.


I could be mistaken, as I dislike slang, but it seems it means individuals who are opening their eyes to racial injustice.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't understand how 'secretarial spread' can be vulgar?  It was our layman's history and was real,  used by both sexes.   You will hear the word used today, primarily by females explaining their enlarging butts.  

Females also worked in banks, a prestigious job, but the banks pay scale for tellers
is abysmal.
The ladies are  still in the banks, making peanuts.  It is superior to being a sales clerk
and there are chances for promotions.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2020)

As many men as women do office work now.  I guess the guys are getting secretarial spread.


----------

